# S&W K-22 Outdoorsman



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I purchased this revolver years ago because our gun club had to get rid of all firearms that were registered to it. Only individuals can own restricted firearms. Never knew what it was other than the calibre and it was a S&W. It looked new and it worked great. Just found out it was manufactured around 1939. I can't believe it's older than me because it's in better condition. I'm interested in it's history but I'm afraid anyone that probably knew anything about it has passed on or is retired and has moved away. Sad really.


----------

